# Online courses or on-campus courses



## Moogletic (Aug 26, 2015)

Hello, if you haven't already read my introduction,
I've talked about my recent endeavors on picking an alternative college since my preferred university of choice has rejected me. 
To be completely honest...I was hoping for that (I would never tell my parents that, of course). I've had SA since
high school though I never knew what to call that feeling of absolutely dreading human interaction unless they were with my 1 or 2 friends who were just as anxious as I was. 
So, back on point, I want some advice from strangers. Should I take online courses or on-campus courses; what did you do? Did you enjoy it? What would you think I'd do better in? 
Of course fearing human interaction isn't the only reason for not wanting to go to college right now,
generally, I'm just not mentally ready for it...I just got over the stresses of high school and I was literally this close from skipping classes that I felt were becoming detrimental to my mental health.
And, financially, I find it a big waste. I want to be an artist, specially a game artist or web comic but wouldn't mind doing commissions or free lancing and I've done 
my research and most of those people, even lacking the best of the 
best skills have been able to make income
just by putting their work out there one way or another and haven't seen a lick of a classroom outside of
high school, have taken a few classes for like 1-2 years and then dropped due to stress or the loss of 
interest/financial decisions, or has
actually gotten a degree and has stated that everything they've learnt they could've learnt faster on their own.
So, I just want some advice is all. 
I feel as though if I don't attend some form of college/university,
I'm trash...or at least to my parents (led to believe they're part of 
the reason I have SA). But my parent's view doesn't really concern me that much...it's just...I'll feel like trash even if I really hate
school. 
I'm sorry about making the post long...I really didn't want it to make it sound like all I do is complain. :serious:


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

You should do on campus classes. If you stick with online it is only going to dig yourself deeper into the hole of SA. Online classes would be enabling your anti-social and anxious behavior to grow because you aren't forced into social and human interactions.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Face to face classes are easier to me. Online classes are more structured and tends to have more work involved. I took both when I was in college. I personally like on campus face to face classes. I got to ask the professor questions after class. Both are great though........another thing I would always be scared that my internet would stop working when I would take online tests.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

My social anxiety is pretty severe and I feel like I probaby would have done better in life if I'd never gone. If you want to take online classes make sure you're doing something where you're interacting with people regularly instead at least. Anyway I just feel like it's hard to focus on overcoming this crap while going to school but if you want to go for something less stressful than I did and that if you're passoinate about that it could work out because you'll be be around people who share common interests with which could mean making friends and socializing is alot easier.


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

I personally went for online classes (but my decision was not entirely based on my SA). If you're anything like me, I can only take so much anxiety before I begin to shut down. I can't learn, I can't function, I begin to have meltdowns. While mild social anxiety can be uncomfortable, you can get though the day. Although, if your anxiety is severe enough, I'd say just do online classes and work on overcoming the anxiety in your own time. I wouldn't say online classes enable my anxiety, as long as you're working on it. Just really think about it: is your anxiety so debilitating that you need online classes? 
Plus if worse comes to worst, if you don't like the choice you chose, it's college. You can just chose the other option the next year.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Before I took my first online class, I had this idea that I would enjoy it more because of how easy it is to have a discussion through text/writing rather than face-to-face communication. Turns out I was wrong and I hated it. The online discussions were nice but I later discovered that online classes involve much more work and self-teaching. It's really time-consuming. Unless you'd be into that, I'd stick to the traditional classroom setting. It would be rough to adjust to because of your SA, but I learned a lot more through lectures in less time.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Online classes are a joke. I don't even know why they give you credit for them. I've taken like 7 and don't think I spent more than 10 minutes/week on any of them. Plus I just looked up the answers while taking the tests.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I've taken all online this year. I love it. I mean, I guess it makes me more isolated, but I never try to talk to fellow students really anyway. Being on a campus makes me pretty nervous and it's just one more place I'd have to drive to. Also, unless it's like a math class lectures have always been pretty useless to me. There have a been few professors that really brought the **** to life but most of the time I can gain more by just reading.


----------



## Jeremiahgirl (Apr 4, 2015)

I've had both experiences, my first attempt was right after high school (I wasn't ready for a lot of things) so I barely made success in some classes. I did like interactions with some students (what helped) was just gaining confidence in walking around the campus and knowing where the best spots were. These experiences helped, but I never really got close to anyone. Later in life I did courses online and as some have said, their a bit more intense. My present university has a chat app where you can talk with others and share ones experiences. This does help when ones a bit overwhelmed. 
Lastly my school helps those with disabilities so I'm given more time to do assignments and test. Boy does that help!!! 😂 
Though I'm working on graduate courses I'm a lil intimated in what's being asked. I can only take my time and ask for help if I need it. 
I do hope you know, when a student enters college for the first time it's normal to feel edgy and odd, give yourself time to adjusts and make your classes easy/tough. Don't overload yourself it will be too hard. I've done that before and failed. Good Luck 😋


----------



## Edward1998 (Sep 8, 2015)

I think you are better off doing the on-campus classes. It might be stressful and nerve wrecking at first, but it'll get better!! Plus, if you chose web classes, you'll simply be isolating yourself almost completely. This might become a problem when you actually have to interact with other people at work in the real world.


----------



## octodoc (Dec 25, 2012)

I know it's a challenge, but having face to face interaction is definitely pretty good and can't be replaced with an online class. I'd opt for campus classes


----------



## kathleenrueb (Sep 18, 2015)

Nowadays, there are lots of online courses available. It makes the learning effort easier compare to the regular courses. Also, I found many other online custom essay writing services which provide study materials based on requirements. But, go for any service or online course after doing research on it.


----------



## janifar47 (Mar 4, 2016)

P { margin-bottom: 0.21cm; direction: ltr; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); }A:link { color: rgb(0, 0, 255); } There is one famous writers' group which is known as * Business Homework Help*P { margin-bottom: 0.21cm; direction: ltr; color: rgb(0, 0, 10); line-height: 115%; text-align: left; }P.western { font-family: "Calibri",serif; font-size: 11pt; }P.cjk { font-family: "Droid Sans Fallback"; font-size: 11pt; }P.ctl { font-size: 11pt; }A:link { color: rgb(0, 0, 255) is a supplier of quality writers.


----------



## janifar47 (Mar 4, 2016)

There is one famous writers' group which is known as College Homework Help is a supplier of quality writers.


----------



## janifar47 (Mar 4, 2016)

Go to visit-


----------



## janifar47 (Mar 4, 2016)

,,


----------



## ZacharyJ (Mar 4, 2016)

I have a few concerns about you wanting to take online courses. My primary concern is that you aren't facing your SA. I know you've heard it countless times, but I'll say it again; only through exposure can social anxiety be resolved. Everything else - drugs, psychotherapy, etc - can only help you cope with the symptoms. College is probably the best opportunity to resolve social anxiety, in my opinion, if you take advantage of all they have to offer.

On the other hand, if you do think college is a waste because you want to focus on your art, you should. All I suggest is that you have a backup plan ready. Many, many artists never reach the point where people are willing to pay* anything *for their work, much less an amount you can live on. That being said, those who do manage to become employed as professional artists typically make more than the general population, according to the last US census.


----------



## DC1346 (Feb 25, 2016)

As an alternative you might try going part time to a community college.

I understand (and share) your aversion to being out and about in "the world" but the reality is that unless you're filthy rich, you will at some point have to be out and about if for no other reason that the fact that you'll need to make a living. Even if you luck into your dream job and become an artist, you may have to meet with clients. If you're working with game design, you'll more than likely have to meet with your design team.

Going to a community college will help you to continue developing your social skills ... a needful skill even if you don't feel like socializing. 

It's just a thought.

David


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Personally I felt like I learned 1/10th as much from my online classes as I did from my on campus classes.

But if you're not really interested in college at the moment, and it sounds like you aren't, then don't go. It'd be crazy to waste your time and money on it when it's not what you're looking for right now. You can always go later if your career plans change.


----------



## Avasoloman (Mar 15, 2016)

*Dissertation Writer*

My Dissertation Writer can help you with your dissertations, essays, research papers & thesis. Qualified Experts & Reasonable Prices. Simply Email us the Details. for more info visit- http://mydissertationwriter.com


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

taking online classes can be depressing


----------



## Absence of Words (Feb 27, 2016)

I almost took the online version of a class that I'm taking right now, and I'm glad I didn't. For one, it keeps me physically interacting with people more. Also, I discovered that I have trouble communicating electronically with people I know in real life because I sit there agonizing over every word before I hit send, or I just never hit send at all or even bother trying to compose the email in the first place. So although sometimes I'm too nervous to do it, for some reason I find it easier to ask my professor a question or talk about whatever face-to-face after class.


----------



## homework512 (Mar 25, 2016)

*Dissertation Writing Help*

Are you looking for Dissertation Writing Help? Our writers can help you round the clock. 
Contact us for best grades. Hire Professional 
Writers at most reasonable Prices.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Online courses are for those who are comfortable learning the material on their own through a textbook and/or other resources..although it be better if you took on-campus ones for courses that you might find difficulty in doing.Maybe you could choose a hybrid course (If your university offers those), which is both online,and face to face learning..meeting probably once or twice a week. It's your choice,but keep in mind that if you choose to study online,make sure you don't stay at home all day as it could make your anxiety worse.Perhaps study at the beach,by a park or in the library.


----------

